# Choice of tires for LTZ 18"



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Just had a new set of General G-Max AS-03 tires installed on my Cruze. I was actually quite surprised at how well these tires performed. Some of the best All-Season tires I have ever owned.


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

The pilots are rated very poor and are expensive. Michelin Primacy MX4M seem to rate a #3, $45 less on tirerack. 
Best rated tires do not come in that size.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Like i showed you in my personal message, Tirerack.com is the best spot to check for Tires...

If you want confort and silence, the Primacy MXM4 is the best.

If you want performance, many very good Summer tires can be bought in 225-45-18 size.

Personaly i always check the best Deal available in the Price / Quality ratio and i just bought these : Dunlop SP Sport Maxx TT


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

P.S : For those in Canada, you can do like me : You buy a set on Tirerack, you ship them to one of their Prefered installer, you cross the border, install tires and comeback.


----------



## F and J (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks Poje!
Do you have a winter set? Bought same time?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Well winters are on my car right now, so they are 225-45-18, since i thought i would install a Big brake kit...

But since i wont, im gonna sell them at low price.


----------

